# Surf-N-Herf



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

We had a spur of the moment herf Saturday at sunny Quintana Beach near Freeport, Texas with our awesome Houston Gang. Darren and Sam did some grilling, we all did some drinking and alot of smoking. We had a pretty good turnout considering we put this together just mid-last week and also considering everyone had about a 45 minute to an hour drive to our destination. Everyone pitched together to bring something to make a nice event. As always, it was a great time with great friends!









Darren (smokeinghandsomedude) & Frank (tx_tuff) smoking in the sun.









Martha (samsgrl28), Lisa, Abel (incognito) & Mel (Darren's Godiva)









Sam (cypress) grillin' some grub.









Our three-year old Anthony. He'd been bugging us to go to the beach since last weekend. Thanks for the great herf idea, kiddo! 









Mel with her stogie.









Martha laughing it up!









Me (Rhonda - patefengreen) with my Nub.









Sam never puts his cigar down under any circumstance! What a trooper!









Abel and his mellons. 









More of the kiddos having a blast.









Troy (boomerd35) with a new Nub stand.









Group shot: Abel, Lisa, Darren, Mel, Frank, Rhonda, Troy, Josh, Martha & Sam.









A wonderful sunset to cap off a wonderful day.

View attachment 7769


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Wow, that really looks like a great time. I wish we could have made it!


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

Man you guys suck......Wish I had that many people here to HERF with.


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Beautious.....Congrats, way to pull it together. I 'm sure it was worth the effort.


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

It was truly a great experience. I love the friends I have made on this board...and the day was just perfect. BTW that is my son that is buried under the sand. lol.

I can't wait until we do this again.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

cool. thanks for sharing


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Darren's Godiva said:


> It was truly a great experience. I love the friends I have made on this board...and the day was just perfect. BTW that is my son that is buried under the sand. lol.
> 
> I can't wait until we do this again.


Ha ha! I thought Anthony brought a lot of sand home with him. I can only imagine poor Steven after being packed in the sand by all those kids!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

I must say Rhonda I am tempted to take a little drive to hang with all of you one day before I leave!!! Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

big04deuce said:


> I must say Rhonda I am tempted to take a little drive to hang with all of you one day before I leave!!! Thanks for sharing the pictures.


You MUST do that, Erick! We usually have our monthly herfs on a Saturday (and this get-together was impromptu and wasn't one of our regularly scheduled herfs). How long are you still in Texas? You'll have to get down here one weekend, fo sho!


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

man that looks awesome...makes me wish i was there!! one of these days i will be down there to meet you all!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like a blast! Great pics thanks for sharing!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Awesome FEST...you guys in H-Town are the best..the NUB Stand is one freaking cool pik! Troy, you are one stong dude!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

patefengreen said:


> You MUST do that, Erick! We usually have our monthly herfs on a Saturday (and this get-together was impromptu and wasn't one of our regularly scheduled herfs). How long are you still in Texas? You'll have to get down here one weekend, fo sho!


I am done with work on the 8th and fly on 3 Sept. My wife just said she would love to make a weekend out of it! Just have to figure on a day now. Let me see what we have going on and I will get back with you. I am excited!!!:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

houston rocks. great pics


----------



## ksnake (Jan 3, 2008)

That looks like the perfect herf! Nice job.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

you guys really do it right


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Now thats what I'm talkin about--terrific


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

funny pic


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm coming over!!!


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

It was just as fun as it looks. We had a super time. I'm gonna try and make this an annual event. Maybe next year we can get a condo or beach house or something.


----------



## GolfNut (Jun 29, 2008)

Hell, I need to move. There's no fun in Idaho! That looked like it was a blast.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Great pics as always Rhonda. Damn you and Troy make me want to spen some $$$ on a cam LOL.


----------



## samsgrl28 (Jul 11, 2007)

Now that's a nub stand Troy! We had a blast as usual, as soon as Sam or I get a chance we will be posting our pics too.


----------



## ibosmiley-cl (Apr 15, 2007)

Looks awesome! Love that Nub stand! haha


----------



## Diana (Feb 13, 2007)

You can really tell that all of you had a blast! Even the kiddos!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

great pics!!


----------

